# Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2010)

*Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]


----------



## CherryCoke (2. Januar 2010)

*Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]*

Das Case auf Platz 2 gefällt mir.


----------



## guna7 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]*

Das hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black ist mein Favorit (leider nicht in der Liste enthalten).


----------



## Castor_23 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]*

Juhu, Nummer 2 steht gerade auf meinem Schreibtisch neben mir...
Nummer 1 wäre auch dabei, wenn ich nicht 

a. Top-Blower-Fan wäre und 
b. im Scythe Grand Kama Cross einen besseren Kühler gefunden hätte. 
Aber immerhin die WLP von Prolimatech leistet gute Dienste bei mir ^^


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]*

weil der kama cross ja auch in der gleichen liga wie der prolimatech spielt 
der kann es lange ncith mti dem aufnehmen, is kalr das der auch billiger is


----------



## Castor_23 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hardware Top 10: Das sind die Caseking-Bestseller bei Gehäusen, Kühlern & Co. [Anzeige]*



ZeP_Jonny schrieb:


> weil der kama cross ja auch in der gleichen liga wie der prolimatech spielt
> der kann es lange ncith mti dem aufnehmen, is kalr das der auch billiger is



 Dacht mir schon das wieder solche Aussagen kommen...
CPU-Kühler Roundup 11/2009 (Neue Teststation)-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
Die 2°-5° höhere CPU-Temp ist für mich ein fairer Tausch dass dafür die umliegenden Komponenten wie SpaWas etc. um bis zu 20° kühler sind, da die der Prolli nicht mitkühlt.

Der Mega ist beileibe kein schlechter Kühler, aber im Gesamtkonzept ist ein Top-Blower halt einfach besser. Nicht umsonst sind auch alle Stock-Kühler in diesem Format...


----------

